# Beretta Extrema



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Anybody out there shoot a Beretta Extrema and ever patterned it off a benchrest? After surfing on the fuge's shooting forum I came accross some pretty lenghtly post's concerning some Extrema's having so called slightly bent barrels that shoot considerably left when doing a POA=POI at 40 yds. Most people posting say theirs are ok. but a few claim their guns shooting left and have patterns to back it up.

Now this could be an operator error type thing but they also acknowlege that beretta even replaced some barrels when guns were sent back in.

It sounds like it is a very isolated few that have been reported, but then again alot of people never bother to pattern their gun this way. The other thing about this that was also very interesting was that a few that claim bad barrels say the problem got worse the larger and faster the shot size and velocity. Steel shot loads in goose sizes being the worse, and I am hearing stories of up to 21 inches left at 40 yds. Just curious if anyone out their have heard of these claims or has experienced similiar results


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

We have 5 guys that shoot Extrema's in our group, every one of them shoots well. All have been patterned with multiple loads at multiple distances. I used to shoot an X2, I'm glad I switched! :sniper:


----------

